# Name for my new Appaloosa mare? Help!



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Dotty.


----------



## MakaylaSimba (Sep 18, 2011)

my friends old horses name was Dotty


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Do you have a picture that may help with color and such?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am leasing an Appy mare named Annabelle and I call her Belle


----------



## MakaylaSimba (Sep 18, 2011)

Annabelle is pretty  they like the name promise but I feel like that's more of a boy horses name


----------



## taken4walk (May 11, 2012)

how about Catie?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Destiny, summer,
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Gidgette, Lolly, Sissy, Tiny Bubbles, Lily & Daisy, these are all names of my pooches so she would have a great namesake LOL


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

In that case, sassy, checkers, Lucy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

Scarlett?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Pictures would help


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Appaloosa's can be flashy, or not at all. So pictures are always helpful because they can be such colorful horses. The three Appy's I know are Razzi (for Paparazzi, really flashy Appy/STB pony with LOTS of blonde mane and tail omg!), Dani (for Danica, small grulla filly, not so flashy unless you're a color genetic buff), and Buddy (whom is registered Color Me Cool, and while I believe he grayed out all his spots by the young age of 4 (because he was nearly solid white), he was a massive animal at 16.2hh with one helluva badunkadunk).


----------



## taken4walk (May 11, 2012)

how bout pixie


----------

